# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  spam с pdf

## ВодкуГлыть

Сейчас валом повалил спам, в котором в самом письме нет ничего, кроме вложенного pdf-файла с рекламой. Все спам-фильтры, которые использую - spamihilator, KIS7 - проходятся такими письмами "на ура". Не отфильтровывают их и спам-фильтры на Яндексе и Gmail. Кто знает, как бороться с этой напастью?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Тут мужик предложил использовать: 

http://popfile.sourceforge.net/

Отпишись об успехах  :Wink:

----------


## pig

В принципе да - байесиан можно натаскать на MIME-заголовки вложенного PDF. Обратная сторона медали - будет все вложенные PDF считать спамом. Вряд ли анализ самого PDF без разбора структуры что-то даст. Хотя кто их знает. Даже мой простейший антиспам иногда очень удачно ошибается, залавливая спам, на который не был заточен.

----------


## DVi

В серверном антиспаме ЛК эти письма удачно ловятся "расширенным анализом заголовков", пока не доступным в КИСе. В КИСе в этом случае остается полагаться только на "диспетчер писем".



```
X-SpamTest-Envelope-From: [email protected]
X-SpamTest-Group-ID: 00000000
X-SpamTest-Info: Profiles 1229 [July 16 2007]
X-SpamTest-Info: {Headers: Spam D006f}
X-SpamTest-Method: headers plus
X-SpamTest-Rate: 100
X-SpamTest-Status: SPAM
X-SpamTest-Status-Extended: spam
X-SpamTest-Version: SMTP-Filter Version 3.0.0 [0278], KAS30/Release
```

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> В принципе да - байесиан можно натаскать на MIME-заголовки вложенного PDF. Обратная сторона медали - будет все вложенные PDF считать спамом. Вряд ли анализ самого PDF без разбора структуры что-то даст. Хотя кто их знает. Даже мой простейший антиспам иногда очень удачно ошибается, залавливая спам, на который не был заточен.


Угу, если учесть, что мне много нужных pdf-документов приходит, кроме подобного спама.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Опа! Получил спам с зипованными pdf.))))) Т.е., видимо, pdf уже спамфильтры отсеивают.))))))

----------


## Surfer

А мне сегодня на гмыло в первый раз упало с пдф-рекламой. В зипе  :Smiley:

----------

